# Vista 64bit RAID driver?



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Would any one know where I can find a RAID diskett driver for F6 boot up for Vista 64bit? Asus does not seem to have one. Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I build up a P5B deluxe the other week for someone and from memory I think if you explore the motherboard cd that came with the Mobo, go to the driver section and if you look in maybe the chipset subfolder and keep looking in you will find a vista folder. you should be able to find the vista 64 drivers in there and make a floppy with them. I will look around and see if i can find them on the net for you as well

or have a look here and see if this is the one you are after

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2529&DwnldID=13315&lang=eng


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Note: The F6 installation method (used to load the RAID driver during operating system installation) does not apply to Microsoft Windows Vista. Use the following instructions to install the driver during OS installation:

Use the instructions in the readme file to extract the necessary files from the installation package. These files are: iaStor.sys, iaStor.cat, iaStor.inf, and TXTSETUP.oem. 
Place the files on a floppy disk, USB device, or CD/DVD media. 
During the Microsoft Windows Vista installation process, select the Load Driver option when you see a screen titled Where do you want to install Windows? 
Insert the media that contains the driver files. 

Operating System:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

this is correct, there is no F6 but the process is similar, you will get to a screen were vista asks you what drive you want to install the operating system. There will be options down the bottom and one of them will be driver i think from memory. when you click that it will search for appropriate drivers. If you have the drivers you have listed on a floppy or if you use makedisk to make driver floppy vista will see them and you can choose it to install in much the same way as the old F6 option, then once that is done you can proceed with the install.
don't forget tho that the same rules apply as in you must already have raid enabled in the bios and have made a raid array before you get to this point


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

blackduck30 said:


> this is correct, there is no F6 but the process is similar, you will get to a screen were vista asks you what drive you want to install the operating system. There will be options down the bottom and one of them will be driver i think from memory. when you click that it will search for appropriate drivers. If you have the drivers you have listed on a floppy or if you use makedisk to make driver floppy vista will see them and you can choose it to install in much the same way as the old F6 option, then once that is done you can proceed with the install.
> don't forget tho that the same rules apply as in you must already have raid enabled in the bios and have made a raid array before you get to this point


Thanks! Roger on the raid array first.


----------

